# NGD: Ibanez S7420 bk



## asphyx123 (Apr 15, 2010)

I was at a local guitar story yesterday. I've been a longterm fan of the S-Series. Actually my first reasonable guitar was an Ibanez S540. It's now almost 20 years old and still working perfectly.

So when I was there I saw this nice Ibanez S7420 and had to get it. I have one non-tremolo 7string that I'm really happy with (Hufschmidt Blackdroid 7). But so far I only had a Schecter Damien 7fr as a tremolo-7. However that guitar was always giving me a headache as it is way too heavy for my taste and also the neck dimensions aren't comfortable to my small hands + the high fret access is problematic.

I was surprised to see that this one pretty much weighs the same and is also the same size as the standard 6 string S. Feels really nice.

I might put in some other passive pickups when I get the chance. For now I'm fine and need to play around a little more with it. Any good suggestions what pickups I could put in an ibanez 7 with standard ibanez PUs without having to do a heavy wood job?

So here's some pictures (btw. not including the tremolo arm, as I have to get there again today, They forgot to put the tremolo arm in the gig-bag - lol should have payed closer attention.)


----------



## sevenstringgod (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice score man! I myself have an s7320, and they are really nice guitars, they play really nice as well. It looks better with the 24 frets though. I have in mine a d sonic 7 in the bridge and an air norton in the neck and I like that combo a lot.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice score! Congrats. Which pickups come in that? Also, how is the neck and fretwork on it? I'm always wary about the Indo stuff, myself.


----------



## asphyx123 (Apr 15, 2010)

They come with the Ibanez AH1-7 (neck) and AH2-7 (bridge) - so nothing fancy.
The neck is real slim for a 7. Feels great and fast. Maybe can make some more pictures when I return from work. The string height might still need a little adjustment. It's still tuned in standard BE..... will tune it down half step for the stuff I'm going to play with it. Then I'll care about the string height.

Still need the tremoloarm haha. have some ibbies here. but none of the arms would fit damn. 

@sevenstringgod - did those PUs you used just fit? Or did you need to change anything?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice score man!

I'm dying to pic up an S7 to do some mods to.


----------



## powergroover (Apr 15, 2010)

when i saw the title i thought it was the old 22 fret S7420BP

24 fret 
congrats


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## mouv (Apr 15, 2010)

Great guitar! I own an s7320, and I am really satisfied.. Imagining how you are feeling about this one..


----------



## jymellis (Apr 15, 2010)

awesome!!!! how are you liking it comapaired to the blackdroid?


----------



## preboha (Apr 15, 2010)

really nice!!! what a shame they do not make Japan made S7 anymore


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 15, 2010)

OIL THAT FRETBOARD!!!!


----------



## asphyx123 (Apr 15, 2010)

2 new pictures





the black chrome hardware looks really nice





adjusted string height a little, works better for me now.

@jymellis don't really think you can compare those 2. The blackdroid is a piece of art. The pickups of the blackdroid are way hotter. That's why I am thinking about a PU upgrade for the ibby. Weight is pretty similar. For some of the stuff I play I need a tremolo though.


----------



## themidnightbard (May 20, 2010)

Sweet! I have one ordered myself - also my first 7! I'm thinking about the Liquifire/Crunch Lab 7 set (they have black, neon green, and cream and split color/black coils too :O )

Thanks for putting up all the pics! I haven't seen any others online aside from these and I've been looking for a WHILE. 
I know the handicraft is Indo, but from what I understand - Japan is having a rough time economically (thus, lower standards) and Indo has much improved qc nowadays. Is this evident?

Lastly, what strings are you thinking about on this sexy S? I'm leaning towards 'darios atm.


----------



## apiss (May 21, 2010)

asphyx123 said:


> ...did those PUs you used just fit? Or did you need to change anything?



I had Dimarzio Crunch Lab 7 and Liquifire 7 in my S7320, and the only thing my tech needed to do onto the body was to drill new holes to mount the Dimarzios. No routing needed.

But, I am not sure myself if the humbucker routing on a S7320 and the new S7420 are the same size and dimension, but given they both have the same humbuckers for both models, I'd say it'll fit in perfectly. Just the new holes for mounting the Dimarzios.

Oh btw, I am drooling for a new S7420, thanks to you!


----------



## GrillKongen (Jun 27, 2010)

hey, could you take another picture, where you see how thick the guitar is. thanks


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jun 27, 2010)

the fret board on the 1st picture look delicious...as for me...


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 27, 2010)

Dimarzios into ibbys seems to be rather a la mode (either the air norton and the d-sonic for the john petrucci sound, or evos/blazes...)


----------



## eurotomania (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, I had a question if you don't mind,

I bought an Ibanez S7420QM last week after reading your comments here.

I am no guitar expert but whatever I do when I get the string action (09 strings) below 2mm, the high E and B start buzzing after the 20th fret. I played with the tension, and everything but cant get it to below 2mm with no buzz.

Do you think this is normal for this guitar?

Thanks soo much for your help..


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweet guitar! HNGD!


----------



## Detested (Dec 17, 2013)

Lucious score man.
Congrats


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2013)

You're really not helping my GAS man...


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 17, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're really not helping my GAS man...



Not only is that guitar increasing your G.A.S., it's doing it all the way from over 3 years ago...that is one hell of a guitar if it can do that!


----------

